# Calling All Bikers



## Modyrts (25/9/18)

So i know this is an odd one and not vaping related at all but does anyone know where in Durban i can get a leather cut for a decent price? 

Need a new one pretty urgently and havnt really been able to track a dealership down that sells them


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/9/18)

whats a leather cut ??


----------



## BioHAZarD (25/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> whats a leather cut ??


was gonna ask the same thing


----------



## groenspookasem (25/9/18)

Kutte, leather vest with club patch. Can't help you find one though, I just don my race leathers, sans affiliation 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## jm10 (25/9/18)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar @BioHAZarD you two need to download and watch Sons of Anarchy , in the 7 seasons the only thing i took from it was what a cut is


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (25/9/18)

jm10 said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar @BioHAZarD you two need to download and watch Sons of Anarchy , in the 7 seasons the only thing i took from it was what a cut is
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


haha

you will never get that time back


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/9/18)

jm10 said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar @BioHAZarD you two need to download and watch Sons of Anarchy , in the 7 seasons the only thing i took from it was what a cut is
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



rode bikes for 18 years but never knew there are motorbike cults. Also riding with a leather jacket will be a punishment in the hot weather in India, probably thats why I dint know about this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wmrigney (26/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> rode bikes for 18 years but never knew there are motorbike cults. Also riding with a leather jacket will be a punishment in the hot weather in India, probably thats why I dint know about this


They have bikes in India? I've only seen those delivery style things. 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz (26/9/18)

wmrigney said:


> They have bikes in India? I've only seen those delivery style things.
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


You should be shot with a tripple curried Bombay duck for that comment. 

India is also home to the Royal Enfield Bullet, since the Brit plant went belly up in the 60's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (26/9/18)

blujeenz said:


> You should be shot with a tripple curried Bombay duck for that comment.
> 
> India is also home to the Royal Enfield Bullet, since the Brit plant went belly up in the 60's.
> View attachment 146436



Such a beauty!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/9/18)

wmrigney said:


> They have bikes in India? I've only seen those delivery style things.
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


You are some what right. I rode a 150cc bike for most of my biking years for daily commute, its practical for heavy traffic and bumpy roads plus its fuel efficient. You cannot go more than 60km/hr anyway in the city because of traffic. I had a royal enfield 350cc which I hardly used because it was not fuel efficient, only used it for weekend rides.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/9/18)

blujeenz said:


> You should be shot with a tripple curried Bombay duck for that comment.
> 
> India is also home to the Royal Enfield Bullet, since the Brit plant went belly up in the 60's.
> View attachment 146436


 U been to mumbai ? my mouth is watering after reading your bombay duck comment

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/9/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Such a beauty!


Its sad that they dont make those anymore, the new ones are more of a "Bike" not "bullet"


----------



## blujeenz (26/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> U been to mumbai ? my mouth is watering after reading your bombay duck comment


Nope, only overseas I've been is Robben Island... for work.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## RainstormZA (26/9/18)

blujeenz said:


> Nope, only overseas I've been is Robben Island... for work.


Doing what? Robben tourists? Lol

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Modyrts (26/9/18)

Well that didnt answer my question but what a laugh i had reading these replies XD

Kutte are the leather vests we wear on which we have our club colors and depending on your clubs constitution patches/badges for events youve been to. Itd basically a way to affiliate yourself with your club. 


By the way SOA was a horrible series dont believe anything that happened in it. Bikers arnt like that... for the most part... dont go walking into a bar and kick some dude in the head wearing colors because within seconds youll be surrounded 


Anyway thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (26/9/18)

Sorry for that derail, had to chime in for a joke.

Anyway if you don't belong to a club, you could ask the the president of said club for a referral. Explain to them you want your own to add badges if you attend rallies and events, even if you don't belong to a club

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modyrts (27/9/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Sorry for that derail, had to chime in for a joke.
> 
> Anyway if you don't belong to a club, you could ask the the president of said club for a referral. Explain to them you want your own to add badges if you attend rallies and events, even if you don't belong to a club




A friend of mine who is currently a prospect for my club actually has two cuts. One for his colors and another for his patches and badges. 

You see the issue with the badges is that essentially if you come off your bike it just ends up being two sharp prongs that enter into your ribs when you land on it which is why badges were ruled out for us. As for the patches im not too sure. Probably because it gets out of hand and looks untidy?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (29/9/18)

blujeenz said:


> You should be shot with a tripple curried Bombay duck for that comment.
> 
> India is also home to the Royal Enfield Bullet, since the Brit plant went belly up in the 60's.
> View attachment 146436


That Eskom sign just ruins the entire pic


----------



## blujeenz (29/9/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> That Eskom sign just ruins the entire pic


It was more of a "location" photo than an artistic one.

This is on the hill above Philadelphia and here arty was more a priority.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## lesvaches (18/11/18)

blujeenz said:


> It was more of a "location" photo than an artistic one.
> 
> This is on the hill above Philadelphia and here arty was more a priority.
> View attachment 146705


Philadelphia is nice!


----------

